# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  У меня несколько устройств под управлением Windows. Можно ли обновить каждое из них?

## DEL

Да, вы можете получить бесплатное обновление1 для каждого устройства под управлением Windows. Для этого необходимо на каждом устройстве открыть приложение Переход на Windows 10 и нажать кнопку "Зарезервировать бесплатное обновление".

Кроме того, установить обновление на нескольких устройствах можно с помощью USB-накопителя. Это может пригодиться, если вы хотите скачать установочные файлы один раз и готовы вручную устанавливать обновление на каждом устройстве. .

----------

